# Aberdeen trawler



## Steve Farrow

I need the colour scheme for a water colour painting of the Aberdeen steam trawler Hannah E. Reynolds, A 322, particularly the funnel. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Steve


----------



## aavh

Steve, The FLOAT website has a black and white image, she was owned between 1930 and 1937 by William Leith, Aberdeen, perhaps Bill Blow will have her colours

Andy


----------



## Steve Farrow

aavh said:


> Steve, The FLOAT website has a black and white image, she was owned between 1930 and 1937 by William Leith, Aberdeen, perhaps Bill Blow will have her colours
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy, I have a black and white photo of her and I've spoken to Bill who's looking in to it........a bit of a problem this one!

Steve


----------



## mattarosa

Steve Farrow said:


> I need the colour scheme for a water colour painting of the Aberdeen steam trawler Hannah E. Reynolds, A 322, particularly the funnel. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve
Some years ago, I made an index of pictures of trawlers in books and I have a note that there is a picture of the trawler Hannah E Reynolds in the book The Real Price of Fish. I don't know whether it is a colour picture or black and white. I may (or may not) have this book somewhere. I will have a look.

By the way, I just bought another of your paintings, so when it comes in the post, I will have four altogether.

All the best
Hilary


----------



## mattarosa

mattarosa said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I may (or may not) have this book somewhere. I will have a look.
> 
> 
> I've checked my book catalogue and unfortunately, I don't have this book. The description of it says "black and white photographs throughout" so it is likely the photograph isn't in colour. Sorry! Hope you find one. Have you tried the Scottish Fisheries Museum?
> 
> Hilary


----------



## Steve Farrow

Thanks Hilary, I have The Real Price of Fish and as you reamrk.....black & white photo's only! It's proving to be a difficult nut to crack! 

Which painting are you getting?


----------



## mattarosa

Which painting are you getting?[/QUOTE]

It's Isernia. I keep looking out for them. If you know of any for sale and you don't want them, please let me know.


----------



## Steve Farrow

Hilary,

I only have the Sasha Emiel, Kingston Sapphire, HMT Northern Pride and the Flower Class corvette Crocus left. These can be found searching the Gallery.
I posted a Trawler Years to you today.....it should arrive through your door tomorrow!

Steve


----------



## billblow

Steve
Not on my list as I indicated in our phone call.
I have contacted 2 Aberdeen contacts who also don't know W. A. Leith.
My only other contact for Aberdeen presently bouncing around at sea.
Will ask him when he returns home.
Bill


----------



## Steve Farrow

Many thanks for getting involved in this.......it's the grandson of the part owner (Skipper Reynolds) who wants the painting.

Steve


----------



## mattarosa

Steve Farrow said:


> Hilary,
> 
> I only have the Sasha Emiel, Kingston Sapphire, HMT Northern Pride and the Flower Class corvette Crocus left. These can be found searching the Gallery.
> I posted a Trawler Years to you today.....it should arrive through your door tomorrow!
> 
> Steve


It did, thank you, Steve. I sent you an email, but for some reason I have two different email addresses for you, so I hope you received it.


----------



## Steve Farrow

mattarosa said:


> It did, thank you, Steve. I sent you an email, but for some reason I have two different email addresses for you, so I hope you received it.


I haven't received an email from you Hilary.....one is ntl and the other is gmail, both appear to be working fine.

Steve


----------



## gil mayes

You could of course cheat, Steve. She was owned by BDSF&I from 1937 to 1938 under that name. 

HANNAH E. REYNOLDS (A322) (1937-38)	straight frames, angular bilge (chine built)
O.N. 148953. 253g 98n 120.7 x 23.1 x 12.5 feet
T.3-cyl by W. Beardmore & Co Ltd, Coatbridge

2.1928: Completed by Wm. Beardmore & Co Ltd, Dalmuir, Glasgow (Yd.No.615) for their own account as Hannah E. Reynolds. 22.2.1928: Registered at Aberdeen (A322). 5.1928: Sold to W. A. Leith, Aberdeen. 1.3.1931: At about 1.00 am. stranded on Holm of Aikerness, Westray. Crew taken off by rocket apparatus. 5.3.1931: Refloated with tug assistance and berthed Stromness. 1937: Sold to Boston Deep Sea Fishing & Ice Co Ltd, Fleetwood (Basil A. Parkes, manager). 29.12.1938: Renamed Elizabeth Angela (A322). 11.1939: Requisitioned for war service as a minesweeper (P.No.FY.767) (Hire rate £112.15.11d/month). 13.8.1940: Sunk by German aircraft in St. Margaret’s Bay, Dover (Ty/Skipper. F. A. Meggitt RNR); one crewman MPK. 21.8.1940: Aberdeen registry closed “Vessel lost whilst on Naval Service”.
(MPK – George V. C. Francis, Seaman, RNPS)
Gil.


----------



## Steve Farrow

Thanks for the information Gill, I'll pass her history on to Mr. Reynolds when I see him. From the photo in The Real Price of Fish, it could well have been Bostons......a black top with a plane coloured stack and no other markings!

Steve


----------

